# PF-9 Holster?



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm about to purchase a PF-9 and need some recommendations on holsters. I will be using it for my CCW, so I am looking at a pocket holster/ in the waist band holster. I also need a regular hip holster for general carry while working in the woods. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

This was sent to me from Galco, if that helps for my PF9
I agree that a tuckable holster is a good choice. Tuck your shirt in when needed and the holster still works un-tucked. You have three options.

Sto-N-Go http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3239&GunID=469
ProductID=3239&GunID=469
USA http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1759&GunID=469
UDC http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=301&GunID=469

Bill King
Customer Service Supervisor
Galco Gunleather
800-874-2526


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.remoraholsters.com/

best ever pocket holster


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you HAVE to buy a PF-9.....done deal?....cuz you will need a holster that has room for some ice to put on your hand if you plan to shoot it much. 
It WILL Shoot, just isn't much fun to shoot.....Keltec created the lightest gun by sacrificing the pleasure of shooting it.
If its not a done deal you might want to look at some other options. Jury's out on the LC9......Liked it when I got it, but its visiting Ruger right now to tighten up a couple of bugs...so... we'll see what It's like when it gets back. Kahr cw9 would be a good option right now.:blink:


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks Frank. I like the idea price of the sto-n-go, but the tuckable holsters seem like they would be more convenient. 

Any other ideas guys?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bama, the PF9 is a fine little gun, very accurate and easy to carry. I had mine on the range yesterday. As mentioned above it is a carry gun, not a plinker or range gun. I love mine and also have the P3AT in 380. They are carry guns, deep concealment and a pleasure to carry. They are not range guns to go out and fire 100 or more rounds through.

I know there are better guns and guns more pleasant to shoot for fun, mine is to save my life or to give me time to get out of a dangerous place.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

For the Price, the pf9 and 3pat are ok guns, reliable and accurate they May be...having shot many of these small guns I know that you can have a small deep concealment gun AND a gun you will like to shoot....in one package. 
If you can't afford a gun like the Kahr PM9 - like the one offered on here by another pff'er ....and can't conceal a Kahr cw9 (which is only few more $ than the pf-9)....then my concern was that no matter how nice a carry weapon the pf9 is.... if you don't LIKE to shoot your carry weapon, then you will not shoot it regularly or enough ....as you probably should - to be quick/accurate with it under pressure.
I resently tried the pf-9 again after rejecting it previously....and I wasn't wrong.....It actually STINGS a little when you shoot it ....I have not encountered ANY OTHER GUN that does this. I acutally LIKE the styling and weight but I Shoot my hand guns at least a couple times a month and I just would NOT shoot the pf-9.....sorry....fine weapon other than that....I know lots of people own/like it ...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

maybe you should take your skirt off before you to the range from now on! :001_tongue: haha... i've got one. it ain't the most awesome baddest-of-'em-all out there but it's a very affordable 9mm and the combo of price and functionality of the gun made it perfect for what i wanted. i've shot it a couple times for targets and getting used to it. probably a couple hundred rds each time. no problem with my hands stinging.

p.s. frank, thanks for the links!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah it is the trigger slap, you can use the Kel Tec trigger shoe or do what I did and slip a piece of rubber over the trigger, I also installed a hogue or inner tube over the grip....again these are not range guns but comfortable enough to stay in good practice as your concealed carry gun.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

OK I give up.....no one wants to hear that they bought the wrong gun and that they could have had a much better one for just a little more...but seriously IF YOU HAVE NOT FIRED OTHER BRANDS YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE MISSING....
.....don't know why I tried....as always I'm wasting my breath....So go ahead ....buy everything craptec offers they are wonderful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> OK I give up.....no one wants to hear that they bought the wrong gun and that they could have had a much better one for just a little more...but seriously IF YOU HAVE NOT FIRED OTHER BRANDS YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE MISSING....
> .....don't know why I tried....as always I'm wasting my breath....So go ahead ....buy everything craptec offers they are wonderful.:thumbsup:


The guy asked about a holster not what is the best carry gun. Get over yourself. The best gun for you might not be the best gun for him.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Probably because the OP(original post) was asking for holster help not a critique of his gun. Why dog a guy for the gun he buys when that was not the question...sure happens a lot here and shows a lack of respect and common courtesy. It would have been different if the OP asked if he should buy a PF9, but he did not. You know what they say about opinions and AH's?? everyone has one...lol


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn Splittine was thinking the same way I was!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You know ...If you check the origional post the guy hadn't bought the gun yet! So I was NOT casting judgement on his purchase.

As I have had the good fortune to find myself at the "good end" of quite a few handguns lately I was going to "contribute" to the knowledge and try to steer a fellow Pff'er towards a better choice.
Unfortunatly my contribution in not needed here and I will not be contributing much in the future ....especially as it seem spitline has rescently taken a fancy to attack my posts. Good by.:thumbdown:

PS: My posts may have been mis-understood, but It was only in the intrest of fellow pff'ers that I was trying to help, It was the same no-bs advise I would give my best friend. I'll save it for friends.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> You know ...If you check the origional post the guy hadn't bought the gun yet! So I was NOT casting judgement on his purchase.
> 
> As I have had the good fortune to find myself at the "good end" of quite a few handguns lately I was going to "contribute" top the knowledge and try to steer a fellow Pff'er towards a better choice.
> Unfortunatly my contribution in not needed here and I will not be contributing much in the future ....especially as it seem spitline has rescently taken a fancy to attack my posts. Good by.:thumbdown:
> ...


I don't have a problem in the world with you but don't expect to dog cuss peoples stuff and not have someone say something about it. First it's Rick Rankin's prices, then you make a smart ass comment on Rob883 gun he is selling then this thread. Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black huh?


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> OK I give up.....no one wants to hear that they bought the wrong gun and that they could have had a much better one for just a little more...but seriously IF YOU HAVE NOT FIRED OTHER BRANDS YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE MISSING....
> .....don't know why I tried....as always I'm wasting my breath....So go ahead ....buy everything craptec offers they are wonderful.:thumbsup:


Alright, I was gonna take the high road and ignore the first comment, but you just keep pushing. As far as I am concerned, I didn't buy the "wrong" gun. Who made you the expert? I didn't ask for your opinion of which gun I need. You assumed that I needed your opinion and proceeded to derail my thread....:thumbsup:

I purchased my "craptec" today and will be able to pick it up Monday! Again, thanks for those who offered some ideas towards holsters


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I don't have a problem in the world with you but don't expect to dog cuss peoples stuff and not have someone say something about it. First it's Rick Rankin's prices, then you make a smart ass comment on Rob883 gun he is selling then this thread. Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black huh?


 Though I was trying to buy robs gun, but I NEVER got any answer to the question about mechanical soundness.....HE SAID IT WAS IN ROUGH SHAPE! ....and anyone that looked at the picture could see the barrels were HACKED! ....IN fact HE NEVER added ANY more info and thought he deserved a btt!
I NEVER dog-cussed anyones stuff, but I'm not about to sit around and pretend I'm being helpful by suggesting what kind of holster to put a pf-9 in if I Know from experience that it isn't a gun I want my friend to carry. From Now on I will take the advice given to me and just sit back, shut up and watch the show.....I shouldn't be wasting the time anyway.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

bamaman08 said:


> Alright, I was gonna take the high road and ignore the first comment, but you just keep pushing. As far as I am concerned, I didn't buy the "wrong" gun. Who made you the expert? I didn't ask for your opinion of which gun I need. You assumed that I needed your opinion and proceeded to derail my thread....:thumbsup:
> 
> I purchased my "craptec" today and will be able to pick it up Monday! Again, thanks for those who offered some ideas towards holsters


 Sorry, bamaman, I had not intention of derailing.....looked like you already had the info you needed before I posted. I am no expert , just a man who HAS SHOT most of the available small handguns that fall into the ccw description somewere near 1000 rounds through several of them....I guess that amounts to squat around here.....


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I like your videos. They are cool.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

proud owner of a craptech, right here! :thumbup: no one can tell me that, all things i personally had to consider, i picked the wrong gun. it's all about preferences. i'm sure you've shot nicer guns, but i think you'll ultimately be very happy. and hey, they sell quick and easy on this forum if you ever get tired of it.


----------

